# Do all BD road bikes have Quick Release brakes?



## sport7 (Jan 10, 2010)

i may be buying a BD bike fairly soon and have been wondering if all BD road bikes have Quick Release brakes.

My old bike does not have them and i have to loosen the brake pad to pull out the wheel for transport in the car. 

This is the bike i am currently looking at: http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/galaxy.htm 

If it doesn't have QR brakes, that wouldn't be a deal braker, but if it does, the joy would be appreciated. My LBS thinks that all current road bikes he has seen carry this feature.

thanks


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

For the most part all of the bikesdirect bikes I have put together have had tektros, either branded or non branded, and all have had a quick release of some sorts. A few of their real low end bikes use some off brand brakes that might not have quick release. The worst that happens is you have to add an inline adjuster to "let out" the brakes or buy something nicer. I see really nice brakes all the time on ebay for under 40 bucks. 

Some high end brakes don't build quick release into the brake either. Sometimes the release is built into the brake lever instead. But that's not the case with this bike.


----------



## sport7 (Jan 10, 2010)

chocostove said:


> For the most part all of the bikesdirect bikes I have put together have had tektros, either branded or non branded, and all have had a quick release of some sorts. A few of their real low end bikes use some off brand brakes that might not have quick release. The worst that happens is you have to add an inline adjuster to "let out" the brakes or buy something nicer. I see really nice brakes all the time on ebay for under 40 bucks.
> 
> Some high end brakes don't build quick release into the brake either. Sometimes the release is built into the brake lever instead. But that's not the case with this bike.


thanks. It's hard buying bikes when you can't try them out. My old Nishiki had QR brakes and i really like the feature.

So what do you think of this steel BD touring bike? Should i look at something else in its price or would they all be about the same at this level?


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice bike ... see the attached photo that shows quick release brake levers ... :thumbsup:


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Honestly, I think it's one of their better low end deals. I've thought about buying that same bike quite a few times but was never in the position to spend money when they were in stock. The triple crank's a bit of a dealbreaker for me but that's a personal choice.

I wouldn't quite call it a touring bike. it's missing a few braze-ons and other little touches to make it a true touring bike. It reminds me more of the sports touring bikes of the late 70's early 80's. It would make a great commuter bike though. 

I can't quite see the quick release on the brakes in that photo, but I'm sure they're there.


----------

